# New Saltwater Tank Help



## mikey55555 (Apr 29, 2014)

Please help the beginners of the saltwater tank keeping hobby! I Have been having so much trouble with my research. I am new to SALT-water aquariums and am so confused. What is the bare minimum I need for a tank? What are the cheapest buys, and what would you suggest I put in? Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome aboard mikey,I would research as much as possible . A bigger tank is usually of a greater benefit when trying to keep things stable. Depending on size of tank ,and if you want to go with inverts or a full reef, can dictate some of the inhabitants that can be recommended. I would also say that getting cheap equipment is most often followed up with poor performance\a bad time.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> Welcome aboard mikey,I would research as much as possible . A bigger tank is usually of a greater benefit when trying to keep things stable. Depending on size of tank ,and if you want to go with inverts or a full reef, can dictate some of the inhabitants that can be recommended. I would also say that getting cheap equipment is most often followed up with poor performance\a bad time.


Welcome to the board....this is some of the best advise you will ever recieve....especially the "cheap equipment" Part....because in the end.. it will cost you more.. sometimes even what you percive as good research on a product still can lead you astray... read reviews...ALL OF THEM..then make a deciaion that is best for you.....I replaced a marineland 100 in sump protien skimmer that I paid $140 at the LFS ( I could have saved if i bought it on line)after 1 month I was unhappy with its performance and bought a Reef Octopus recirculating in sump skimmer the same size for $40 more and the differance is night and day.. i set it and forget it( versus changing the setting several times a day) and it pulled more matter out of the water the first hour than the marineland did in 3 days...no exagerations..
I am new to salt water myself... after 5 decades of fresh water only i researched and started a salt water tank.... I did alot of research...mostly on this site...look in the articles..tons of good advise there.. look in the equipmment section..read the old threads... they are informative ..I bought several books and have read them cover to cover front to back..several times...after that..it's trial and error.. but once you make a solid foundation.. you learn what works and what doesnt...and if you get into a mess that you can't figure out...there will be someone available here to guide you..


----------



## killavixen (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome!
As stated above cheap equipment is not for the saltwater hobby. I jumped into this hobby feet first with no research or planning. I bought the cheapest stuff i could and started in a 10g tank with a clownfish and a damsel. And learned quickly how much really goes into saltwater keeping. It take time, effort (research), and yes... MONEY. As far as the bare minumum, it depends fristly on what tank size you plan to get. And secondly if you plan on getting coral and what types. Give us an idea of that and more advice would be available


----------

